# Need a Good Thermometer



## cliff43j (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm resurrecting an MES.  I want to monitor the temperature inside the smoker as I believe that the digital temperature readout is off.  I'd use my wife's oven thermometer, but it seems to have shrunk in size over the past few years, or I'm getting old :-) I've looked on eBay and found several, most don't suit me.  There is a nice large one that has a stem which goes through the smoker wall or top or some undescribed place, pricey, but that's not important.  I just want to be able to see the dad-gummed thing without squinting and read it easily :-)

Does someone have a suggestion as to what they have found useful?  I'm open to ideas. 

Thanks,

Cliff.


----------



## brett74 (Jan 21, 2017)

Maverick ET73 Wireless BBQ Meat Thermometer - White - Monitors Meat & Barbecue/Grill/Smoker Temperature

that is the one i use. you can read it from inside the house. enjoy!


----------



## wade (Jan 22, 2017)

If you are looking for a thermometer then you would probably be best going for a dual probe version so that you can keep track of the meat temperature too. The Maverick/RediChek ET-732 was my go-to thermometer up till quite recently (and I still thoroughly recommend it) however I recently purchased a Thermoworks Smoke - and for ease of use and clarity of display this has the edge. It is a little more expensive though













ET-732.jpeg



__ wade
__ Jan 22, 2017


















Thermoworks Smoke_generic-01.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 22, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2017)

I have both the Maverick & the Smoke!

They both work well, but the Smoke is a definite upgrade.

If your looking for a therm to mount thru a wall or door, then a Tel-tru with a 3" dial is the best, IMHO.

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 22, 2017)

The maverick 732 is a fine thermometer, but it like the new Smoke thermo only use 2 probes at once. The igrill 2, and the maverick 735 both use 4 probes and that alone makes them better in my opinion. Now keep in mind this is considering they are both very accurate thermos to begin with. Nothing is more important than accuracy. 

There's been a lot of hype about the new smoke and how it's an "upgrade" and I find this odd considering the Maverick 735 and igrill 2 are both extremely accurate, and both use 4 probes compared the the Smokes 2 probes. I can't comment on the smoke because I've never used one but i sure would like to know why it's an upgrade. 

By the way I'm a huge thermoworks (maker of the smoke) guy. I own multiple thermo pops, and a thermopen and give them out as prizes at the Fowlerville Fattie contest I host so I'm not knocking thermo works at all. Just curious as to how the new smoke is an upgrade over maverick and igrills best.


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry for the confusion.  I have an excellent Taylor meat thermometer which has served me well for years and still works great.  I slip it in through the top vent 0of the MES.  It is a thermometer to monitor the internal air temperature that I need.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 22, 2017)

Al Thx. for the tip on the 3" Tel tru, I just looked them up as I will need a couple for when I start my smoker build. Cliff that may be what you are looking for, It has a nice large dial / front on it. Bigger than the standard faces on smokers.


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey there Canuck!!!  I was born in Toronto & have kin in Alberta 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Yes, Tel-Tru also makes one with a 4" or 5" face dial which is what I'm interested in - I'm tired of squinting at those small piddling dials! 

Now,. where is the best place to drill through the wall of the MES???


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 22, 2017)

Which Model do you have Cliff. Does it have an existing probe you could replace with the new one?


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 22, 2017)

My MES is a model 20070311.


----------



## daniels (Jan 25, 2017)

If the digital thermometer is off but consistent just find out how far off it is by using a regular $3 oven thermometer.  Then just use the digital thermometer and mentally adjust the reading.  Plenty close enough.


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 30, 2017)

My Masterbuilt digital thermometer is off a lot and even worse it is erratic.  Set it at 230° F., and I get 198° F.  Set it at 275”F, and I get 210° F.  I may order a new digital control as the - (minus) button doesn't work too.  I've got a 14# brisket on now, & it's driving me around the bend wondering if the temperature will change or remain constant....and my old Taylor is acting up!  It never seems to end 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Here is the thru-wall thermometer that I'm looking at - a really nice, big dial!  my old eyes should be able to see this sucker for sure 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.ebay.com/itm/162355467056?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Again, where is the best place to mount it???


----------

